# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Διάδρομος γυμναστικής Energetics Pr 4.8, πρόβλημα με τη γειωση

## Gioureg

Καλησπέρα σας,
Έχω έναν διαδρομο,τον Energetics pr4. 8.
Μετακομισαμε σε ένα σπίτι, όπου στον πίνακα δεν υπήρχε ρελε διαρροής. Μετά από καιρό αποφάσισα να ανακαινησω τον πίνακα και να βάλω και ρελε διαρροής.
Τότε παρουσιάστηκε το πρόβλημα. 
Όταν πατάω το Start, ακούγεται να κλείνει, από την πλακετα, ένα ρελε και αμέσως πέφτει το ρελε διαρροής του σπιτιού.
Αν το δουλέψω σε πρίζα, όπου δεν έχει γείωση, δουλεύει κανόνικα και όση ώρα ή και σε όση ταχύτητα το χρειάζομαι. Δεν καταλαβαινεις κάτι. 
Παρακαλώ για τα φώτα σας.
Να σημειώσω ότι, λάδωμα στον τάπητα γίνεται τακτικά και τώρα που έβγαλα το καπάκι, δεν είχε και ιδιαίτερα πολύ σκόνη συσσωρευμενη γενικότερα στο χώρο. 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων 😊

----------


## spiros full

τα ιδια εκανε κι εμενα.η αμεσως με το ανοιγμα η μετα απο ωρα..μονωσα καλα με καινουργια μικα το mosfet igbt αλαξα ολους τους πυκνωτες υλεκτρολυτικους και πολυεστερικους με ποιοτικους και ιδια χωρητικοτητα και με ιδια η περισοτερα βολτ οποιον δεν βρηκα ομοιο..καθαρισα λαμπικο το μοτερ ελεγξα τα καρβουνακια.αλαξα αισθητηρα κινησης..και το κυριοτερο αλαξα ιμαντα αυτολιπαινομενο και το μηχανημα παει πετωντας χωρις καν να ζεσταινει μετα απο δυο ωρες χρησης ελαφρα χλιαρο..και χαρη στην βοηθεια απο μελη του φορουμ εδω..

----------


## selectronic

Και το φίλτρο ΕΜΙ μπορεί να φταίει σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις...

----------


## pliktras

Καλησπέρα.Αφαίρεσε το μοτέρ κίνησης (σε πρώτη φάση) απο την πλακέτα, πάτα το START και αν δε στο ρίξει πρέπει να τσεκάρεις το μοτέρ.Επίσης σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις φταίει και το μοτέρ κίνησης(πιο σπάνια) και πιο σπάνια η πλακέτα σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.

----------


## Gioureg

Καλημέρα σας, ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις και το ενδιαφέρον σας.
Θα δοκιμάσω τα παραπάνω και θα σας ενημερώσω σχετικά 😊

----------


## pliktras

Επειδή για κάποιο λόγο δε μπορώ να επεξεργαστώ το μήνυμά μου. Εκεί που λέω " σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις φταίει και το μοτέρ κίνησης", εννοώ κλίσης.

----------


## Gioureg

Καλησπέρα σας,
Έκανα τα εξης:
Έβγαλα μόνο την γείωση από το φίλτρο και έπεσε το ρελε όταν θα ξεκινούσε ο διάδρομος. Καμία αλλαγή.
Έβγαλα τις φάσεις από το φίλτρο και πέφτει το ρελε με το που ανοίγεις τον κεντρικό διακόπτη. Ούτε καν προλαβαίνεις να κάνεις κάτι.
Έβγαλα τις γειώσεις από τα μοτέρ DC και κλίσης και πέφτει το ρελε όπως έπεφτε.
Ξεβιδωσα την πλακέτα, την είχα στο αέρα, το ρελε έπεσε όπως παλιά.
Από σύνδεσα το μοτέρ κλίσης (μαύρο, κόκκινο, λευκό καλώδιο) το ρελε πέφτει όπως παλιά.
Αποσυνδεσα τα +&-του μοτέρ και ξεκίνησε για λίγο. Μετά μου έβγαλε Ε03. Τα ξανά σύνδεσα και έπεσε όπως παλιά.

----------


## pliktras

Το μοτέρ κίνησης είναι.Έπρεπε εξαρχής να το αφαιρέσεις απο πάνω απο την πλακέτα, αφού στους διαδρόμους γειώνεται έτσι και αλλιώς με τις βίδες και το σώμα, όποτε βγάζοντας τις γειώσεις δεν καταφέρνεις κάτι.Αμα πιάνουν τα χέρια σου και ξέρεις 2-3 πραγματάκια απο μοτέρ, μπορείς να το δεις και να το τσεκάρεις  μόνος σου, αλλιώς θα πρέπει να το πας σε περιελικτή. Τα επόμενα βήματα θα είναι να τσεκάρεις τάπητα, λάδωμα και ξύλο στο διάδρομο. Αυτά θέλουν συντήρηση και ουδείς τα γνωρίζει δυστυχώς, γιατί δεν ενημερώνει κανείς.
Το σφάλμα είναι λογικό που σου έβγαλε.

----------


## Gioureg

Έβγαλα το μοτέρ εκτός του διαδρόμου, και χωρίς γείωση. Ξεκίνησε να γυρνάει, αλλά σε 2" έβγαλε σφάλμα Ε03.

----------


## pliktras

Δεν κατάλαβα καλά αυτό που λες.Εγώ είπα όπως είναι ο διάδρομος ολοκληρωμένος, απλά να αφαιρέσεις το + και το - του μοτέρ κίνησης.Μόνο αυτό.Τι εννοείς έβγαλες το μοτέρ και ξεκίνησε να γυρνάει;

----------


## pliktras

Κατάλαβα αυτό που λες.Εβγαλες εκτός του διαδρόμου τελείως, και χωρίς τη γείωση οπότε έβγαλε το σφάλμα ότι δε βλέπει κίνηση, επειδή δεν έχει επαφή με το αισθητήριο. Επικίνδυνο γενικά αυτό που έκανες.Το κύκλωμα είναι ένα ΣΑΕ αν χάσει επαφή μπορεί σε περιπτώσεις να πάρει τόσες στροφές το μοτέρ που να τραυματιστεί κάποιος πολύ άσχημα και εννοείται να πάθει ηλεκτροπληξία.

----------


## Gioureg

Ναι, εκτός του διαδρόμου. Για να μην υπάρχει διαρροή μέσα από τα μεταλλικά μέρη. 
Τώρα είδα ότι το Ε03 είναι γιατί δεν είχα τον αισθητήρα ταχύτητας επάνω. Τον έβαλα και δουλεύει κανονικά. Αυξάνει και την ταχύτητα.
Μπορώ κάπως να μετρήσω αν όντως έχει διαρροή; 
Με πολυμετρο θα δείξει κάποια αντίσταση μεταξύ των πόλων και του στατορα;
Οπότε τον πάω για περιεληξη;

----------


## pliktras

Όχι τα DC μοτέρ δεν τα μετράς ωμικά. Αν έχεις μεγκόμετρο ή έστω ένα καλό πολύμετρο, σε πρώτη φάση δες τον κάθε πόλο με το σώμα του μοτέρ, τι αντίσταση σου δίνει.

----------


## Gioureg

Άνοιξα το μοτέρ και γενικότερα στην περιοχή όπου ειναι τα καρβουνακια, είχε πολύ μαυρίλα. 
Το καθάρισα όλο εσωτερικά και το έδεσα.
Η δοκιμή επάνω στον διάδρομο, θα γίνει αύριο. 
Τι τιμή της αντίστασης περίπου να περιμένω; πόσα ΜΩ;;

----------


## pliktras

Αμα δεις πάνω απο 10Μ είναι καλά.Αυτό βέβαια είναι ο εμπειρικός τρόπος καθώς μπορεί να μετράς όντως 10Μ με ένα απλό πολύμετρο και μόλις βάλεις το megger να δεις πραγματικά το πρόβλημα, αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές σε μοτεράκια διαδρόμου πιστεύω θα σε καλύψει.Το θέμα γίνεται πολύπλοκο κατα την περιστροφή του κινητήρα σε περιπτώσεις που υπάρχουν γρέζια.

----------


## Gioureg

Τελικά τον σύνδεσα τώρα.
Επάνω στον διάδρομο και με τη γείωση βιδωμενη. 
Λειτουργησε μια χαρά 😁
Όλα καλά φαίνονται 👍
Αυξάνει-μειώνει και την ταχύτητα, κανονικά.
Θα το δέσω αύριο και θα γίνει το test drive.

----------


## Gioureg

Καλησπέρα σας,
Τελικά σήμερα το test drive.
Όλα καλά 😊
Φαίνεται, τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν, να δουλεύει μια χαρά. 
Από ότι φάνηκε, τα ρινισματα από τα καρβουνακια έκαναν την διαρροή.
Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον όλων 😁

----------

